# Anleitung für Klöckner Möller PS3



## Tennar (20 November 2018)

Bei einem Kunden haben wir eine Störung bei einer Klöckner Möller PS3 gehabt. Die 24 Volt der Eingänge sind weg. Ich habe an diesem Gerät keine Sicherung gesehen. Um die Anlage zum laufen zu bekommen habe ich den Versuch gestartet die Eingänge mit externen 24 Volt zu versorgen. Auf jeden Fall hat die Steuerung die Signal verarbeitet und die Anlage läuft.

Dies kann aber sicher kein bleibender Zustand sein. Daher suche ich eine Anleitung für die Steuerung Hard ( Ggf. Gibt es ja eine Verbaute Sicherung) und Software. Vielleicht  sogar die Software selber.  Hat jemand noch Zugriff auf diese Dinge?

ich bin nicht mal sicher ob der Kunde noch Programmsicherungen hat. 

Danke schon hin mal im Voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2018)

Hallo,

wenn du bis morgen Zeit hast, kann ich dir was schicken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2018)

Ich hatte auch erst Störungen an einer PS3, ich bin dann mit der zum lokalen Elektroladen, welcher noch eine Fernsehwerkstatt hat ( ja, sowas gibts bei uns noch )
und die haben mir alle Kondensatoren getauscht. Danach lief sie wieder einwandfrei.


----------



## Heinileini (20 November 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> . . . und die haben mir alle Kondensatoren getauscht. Danach lief sie wieder einwandfrei.


Elkos (ElektrolytKondensatoren) tauschen ist bei alten Geräten definitiv sinnvoll, weil sie relativ schnell altern (ihre Kapazität verlieren).


----------



## Tennar (20 November 2018)

Das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Tennar (20 November 2018)

Das wäre gut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 November 2018)

Das ist das einzigste, was ich noch gefunden habe. Die Pdf´s sind leider nicht so aufschlussreich:

Anhang anzeigen Anschlussbelegung Programmierk PS3.pdf

Anhang anzeigen ps3.pdf

Anhang anzeigen Programmiersoftware.zip


----------



## moniduse (2 Februar 2022)

Hallo, ein Handbuch für die PS3-DC hat wohl niemand irgendwo gefunden, oder?


----------



## Hesse (2 Februar 2022)

https://www.mikrocontroller.net/attachment/172879/PRG3.pdf
		


das kennst du ? mit dem Handgerät habe ich noch programmiert ....


----------



## Brro87 (2 Februar 2022)

Evtl. ist das was was du suchst,. http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/103191.pdf
Oder https://www.klocknermoeller.com/automation/pdf/ps3.pdf


----------



## Ludewig (2 Februar 2022)

Ich habe relativ viel. Was wird genau gebraucht und wofür?


----------



## moniduse (2 Februar 2022)

Danke das von Farnell hatte ich noch nicht gefunden. Bin gerade dabei, ein kleines Programm von der PS3 auf einer Easy-E4 nachzubilden. 
Es werden u.a. zwei Reihen BCD-Anzeigen angesteuert, wobei immer eine Reihe abwechselnd gelöscht wird. Die beiden Ausgänge für löschen schalten dabei etwa mit einer 3ms Pulsweite (333Hz, 1,5ms an / 1,5ms aus) im Wechsel hin und her (mit Oszilloskop mal angeschaut). Deshalb haben mich mal die technischen Daten der PS3 etc. interessiert. Die Easy schafft wohl nur minimal 5ms (200Hz) laut Beschreibung mit dem Pulsweitenmodulationsbaustein.


----------



## Ludewig (2 Februar 2022)

Ich meinte eher:
- Welches Modell genau? PS3 steht eigentlich für eine aus heutiger Sicht superlahme 8-Bit-SPS. Deine o.g. Zeiten passen da überhaupt nicht.
- Benötigst Du eine Beschrebung der Software, der Hardware, etc.


----------



## moniduse (2 Februar 2022)

Genaues Modell muss ich morgen mal nachschauen. Hab mich auch gewundert, warum die so schnell ist und mich gefragt, wie das wohl realisiert wurde mit welcher Funktion. Deshalb wollte ich mal eine Hard- und Softwarebeschreibung anschauen. Aber Oszilloskop und Multimeter haben ca. 320-330Hz 50% PWM auf einem Ausgang angezeigt.


----------



## moniduse (3 Februar 2022)

Auf dem Gerät steht soweit nichts weiter vorne drauf. Der zugehörige Schaltplan ist von 1989.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

moniduse schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei, ein kleines Programm von der PS3 auf einer Easy-E4 nachzubilden.


Ich würde da jetzt gar nicht so viel Energie reinstecken, das Programm auszulesen sondern es einfach neu schreiben.
So ein Hexenwerk kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## Ludewig (3 Februar 2022)

Das Ding ist eine Ausführung ohne internes EEPROM, sonst würde es auf -EE enden. 

Wenn die Stützbatterie nicht in Ordnung ist, ist das Programm verloren, es sei denn es gibt ein externes EEPROM
Das Programm kann man auslesen, wenn man eine entsprechende Schnittstelle hat.
Doku hätte ich als Papierversion.
Ist das ein gewerbliches oder privates Thema?


----------



## moniduse (3 Februar 2022)

Nein zum auslesen ist eh nichts vorhanden. Gibt nur noch einen Schaltplan. Schreibe das deshalb auch neu.
Genau das ist das Problem mit der Stützbatterie, dass das Programm vor diversen Jahren schon mal verloren war und nun auf einer neuen SPS laufen soll.
Das Ganze ist noch aus dem Nachlass vom ehemaligen Möller Schaltschrankbau und befindet sich bei uns in der Firma, deshalb gewerblich.
Die Informationen zur PS3 haben mich allerdings nur persönlich interessiert und die Firma hätte da kein Interesse, Geld zu investieren 😅


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Februar 2022)

moniduse schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem mit der Stützbatterie, dass das Programm vor diversen Jahren schon mal verloren war


Und wer hat es wiederhergestellt?


----------



## moniduse (3 Februar 2022)

Keine Ahnung, das war wohl 2008, so lang bin ich noch nicht hier 😄 Evtl. besteht diese Möglichkeit nicht mehr, deshalb soll das neu gemacht werden.


----------



## Ludewig (3 Februar 2022)

Wir haben hier zur PS-3 (nicht zur 316!!) noch ziemlich viel, sogar ein PRG mit Kassettenrecorder. Aber ziemlich verstaubt. Und das Einscannen ist halt richtig Arbeit.
Wenn das SPS-Forum 'nen Downoadbereich für sowas hätte und Eaton einverstanden wäre, und ich viel zu viel Zeit hätte, ....
Andererseits: Wir haben entschieden, unseren Kunden den Support dieser veralteten Dinger in nächster Zeit aufzukündigen.


----------



## moniduse (3 Februar 2022)

Nein musst dir nicht die Arbeit machen extra. Das lohnt dann doch nicht 😅 Hätte ja sein können, dass es schon was gescanntes gibt.


----------

